

I saw a server configuration inspector on here a while ago, what was it called? - 5h

from memory it could look at default config files from repo's and list changes made / packages installed etc... the website was blue, other than that i'm drawing a blank!
======
arctangent
I think you may have been thinking of this: <http://devstructure.com/>

~~~
5h
yes, i love you.

------
howradical
Heyo - Matt from DevStructure. Glad you found it, let us know if you have any
questions about blueprint - matt@devstructure.com

